# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  هر درس رو باید چنـــــــد دور زد؟؟؟؟

## laleh74

سلام...من پشت کنکوریم میخوام جدی درس خوندن رو شروع کنم :Yahoo (65): 


توی این 11 ماهه باقیمونده هر درس رو باید چند دور زد تا رشته ی top قبول شد؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35): 

میشه 20 دور زیست رو زد؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77): ...یه نفر برتری گفته بود من اِنقد زدم :Yahoo (117): 


حالا اگه کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## laleh74

هـــــــــــــــــــــیچ کس نظـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ری نداره؟آیـــــــــــــــــ  ــــا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rez657

عزیزم دور زدن مهم نی مهم یاد گرفتنه  میشه اونقد دور زد  حتی بیشتر  ولی تست مهم تره چون  وقتی یه بار اشتباه بزنی میچسبه ب مخت بعصی سوالا دیگه بخای هم یادت نمی ره  :Yahoo (76): 
34

----------


## Milad98

تعداد دور مهم نیست زیاد
دوبار خوب بخونی بهتر از 10 بار عادی خوندنه!

----------


## laleh74

> عزیزم دور زدن مهم نی مهم یاد گرفتنه  میشه اونقد دور زد  حتی بیشتر  ولی تست مهم تره چون  وقتی یه بار اشتباه بزنی میچسبه ب مخت بعصی سوالا دیگه بخای هم یادت نمی ره 
> 34


آخه یه جا خوندم از 10 دور به بالا...ینی تو همین سایت :Yahoo (77):  شما پشت کنکوری هستی؟

----------


## Amin-jh

من از اول ابتدایی با این کمیت "دور" مشکل داشتم هر وخ دوستام میگفتن مثلا فلان کتاب رو 5 دور زدم نمیدونستم یعنی چی ... چون همیشه خودم یه کتابو یه دور میخونم ولی تا مطالب رو خوب حفظ نکنم صفحه بعد رو نمیارم . مثلا واسه زیست فصل گردش مواد (فصل 6 سال دوم) رو توی 5 روز خوندم روزی 7 ساعت . ولی الان کلمه به کلمشو حفظم . میدونم حفظ کافی نیس ولی خوب لازمه .

----------


## laleh74

> من از اول ابتدایی با این کمیت "دور" مشکل داشتم هر وخ دوستام میگفتن مثلا فلان کتاب رو 5 دور زدم نمیدونستم یعنی چی ... چون همیشه خودم یه کتابو یه دور میخونم ولی تا مطالب رو خوب حفظ نکنم صفحه بعد رو نمیارم . مثلا واسه زیست فصل گردش مواد (فصل 6 سال دوم) رو توی 5 روز خوندم روزی 7 ساعت . ولی الان کلمه به کلمشو حفظم . میدونم حفظ کافی نیس ولی خوب لازمه .


دقیقا منم همینطورم..اما تو سایت که خوندم به خودم شک کردم

----------


## khaan

تا جایی باید دور زد که اولا همه چی رو یاد گرفته باشی ثانیا هیچی رو فراموش نکنی

----------


## mehdi2

*همیشه وقت امتحانات نهایی پیش دوستم می رفتم میگفتم خوندی؟میگفت آره اگه شب یه دور دیگه بخونم میشه 4بار 
ولی من یه بار میخوندم نمره ام بهتر از اون بود چون دقیق یه بار مطالعه میکردم
امتحان زیست فصل 8رو دوروز خوندم تا فهمیدم ،روز آخر بقیه اش رو خوندم و از خودم راضی بودم چون همیشه دوست دارم یه چیزی رو یاد بگیرم بعد برم سر یه مبحث دیگه.*

----------


## laleh74

دارم به این نتیجه میرسم که چقد سوالم بیخود بود :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 
همش تقصیر این مشاوراس که آدمو به شک میندازن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AM24

> سلام...من پشت کنکوریم میخوام جدی درس خوندن رو شروع کنم
> 
> 
> توی این 11 ماهه باقیمونده هر درس رو باید چند دور زد تا رشته ی top قبول شد؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> میشه 20 دور زیست رو زد؟؟؟...یه نفر برتری گفته بود من اِنقد زدم
> 
> 
> حالا اگه کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم


سلام 
اولا کسب درصد خوب در کنور به ان بار خوندن نیست بلکه باید تعداد زیادی تست بزنی.
دوما تو این 11 ماه میتونی 100بار بخونی،وقتی چند بار خوندی دیگه حفظت میشه بعد میتونی خیلی راحت فقط مرور کنی.
برامنم دعا کنید تا بتونم امسال نتیجه ی بهتری کسب کنم.

----------


## Mr.Dr

اونقدر بخون که به تسلط کامل برسی.

----------


## laleh74

> سلام 
> اولا کسب درصد خوب در کنور به ان بار خوندن نیست بلکه باید تعداد زیادی تست بزنی.
> دوما تو این 11 ماه میتونی 100بار بخونی،وقتی چند بار خوندی دیگه حفظت میشه بعد میتونی خیلی راحت فقط مرور کنی.
> برامنم دعا کنید تا بتونم امسال نتیجه ی بهتری کسب کنم.


خدا کنه کنکوریا سال دیگه خلاص شن..من و شما هم بین اونا :Yahoo (48): آمیــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــن

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
همونطور که دوستامون گفتن
1 بار بخون ولی با حواس و بفهمی و یاد بگیری مطلب رو
موفق باشی
بای :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## rez657

> آخه یه جا خوندم از 10 دور به بالا...ینی تو همین سایت شما پشت کنکوری هستی؟



70
ابنجوری ک بوش میاااااااد متسفانه اره هستم

----------


## laleh74

> 70
> ابنجوری ک بوش میاااااااد متسفانه اره هستم


ok..موفق باشید

----------


## M.javaddd

> سلام...من پشت کنکوریم میخوام جدی درس خوندن رو شروع کنم
> 
> 
> توی این 11 ماهه باقیمونده هر درس رو باید چند دور زد تا رشته ی top قبول شد؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> میشه 20 دور زیست رو زد؟؟؟...یه نفر برتری گفته بود من اِنقد زدم
> 
> 
> حالا اگه کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم



به دنبال کمیت نباش،به دنبال کیفیت باش..شک نکن که موفق میشی دوست عزیز..

----------


## alma goli

*هرجوری برنامه ریزی میکنی ی جوری برنامه ریزی کن که شیمی و زیست و دینی و قسمتایی از ادبیات رو به تعداد دفعات زیادی مرورکنی تو 2ماه آخر واسه من که نتیجه داد
*

----------


## lvjqd

> *هرجوری برنامه ریزی میکنی ی جوری برنامه ریزی کن که شیمی و زیست و دینی و قسمتایی از ادبیات رو به تعداد دفعات زیادی مرورکنی تو 2ماه آخر واسه من که نتیجه داد*


  سلام  ميشه بگين شما چطور برنامه ريزي كردين؟

----------


## aliseydali

شما باید انقدر بخونید که روز کنکور متن کتاب رو حفظ باشید  


یکی از رتبه های برتر کنکور گفته بود که تا روز کنکور 70 بار زیست رو خونده بود 

موفق باشید

----------


## alma goli

> سلام  ميشه بگين شما چطور برنامه ريزي كردين؟


سلام

*ببین من طوری برنامه ریزی کردم که 2ماه آخر برناممو طوری سبک کرده باشم که جای زیادی واسه زیست وشیمی داشته باشم که مرورش کنم.مثلن آخرا حدود2تا3بارفیل شیمیو خوندم علاوه بر قسمتایی که از کتاب  مشخص کرده بودم
الانا که وقت دارید فیزیک و ریاضیتونو طوری قوی کنید که 2ماه آخر فقط و فقط مرور فرمولا و قسمت هایی که ازکتاب درسی یا تست مشخص کردیدرو انجام بدید
و وقت بیشترتونو پای درسایی بزارید که باتموم مفهومی بودنشون جنبه ی حفظی بالایی داره مثل درس آخر شیمی2که نمیدونم دقیقا چنددور مرورشون کردم
اینی که میگم به این معنی نیست که الان زیست و شیمی خیلی کم بخونیدا اتفاقا الان باید ی مبحثی مثل استوکیومتری رو فوق العاده کارکنید
الانا زیست وشیمیو هم خووب بخونید ومفهومی مخصوصا .
حواستون باشه که منظور من اینجا واضح تر میشه که  مثلا الان ماهه آخره وشما مباحث زیادیو از فیزیک و ریاضی تاالان باز نکردید حتی اونایی که خیلی تستای آسون داره و نمره بیاره
امیدوارم که تونسته باشم منظورمو خوب برسونم واین که این تجربه ی شخصیه منه وممکنه بدرد شما نخوره واگه سوالی بازداشتید درخدمتتونم
انشاالله موفق باشید*

----------

